# Best Place To Live For Marijuana Dispensaries?



## Toker101 (Mar 28, 2014)

What's the best Place To Live for marijuana Dispenseries? California? Colorado? I'm looking for an area that has a lot of dispensers not just one or two.

Btw do dispensers always have the same strains or are they constantly getting new ones? 
Please no negative comments.
I'm a frequently self Harmer who suffers, depression, anxiety, and insomnia.
Ive tried taking my life 3 times now but it never worked out as planned.
So now instead of harming myself I'm willing to try out marijuana and see if that helps.


----------



## HumbleNMotivated (Apr 18, 2014)

Weed is a depressant, or at least I was told so by my doctor. You might consider asking them questions before or while you test this out. Is this something that your willing to get a medical card for? That means going to a doctor getting a prescription and registering your name with the state. If not then you'll have to resort to black market or recreational. Not sure about Washingtons progress but Colorado is probably the best bet for recreational at this point. Though price and quality are in question currently with the boom in greed around the industry at the moment.

Don't worry about negative comments from others here. It's a forum it happens pretty consistently just ignore them. You'll find that some people want to help, others just want to troll.

Check out leafly.com and weedmaps.com they will outline dispensary locations, whether they are medical, recreational, etc etc. Most will have updated menus or relatively updated menus and there are reviews for dispensaries as well as individual strains. Strains rotate constantly as crops get chopped down, cured, and then sold. Some might have some strains all the time but mostly you will see the same strains from certain dispensaries come and go.


----------

